# For the weight weenie in you.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

In case you don''t frequent the weight weenies website. There's a weight weenie gathering brewing up for April.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=11614


----------

